# Odors from Estacao de Tratamento de Aguas Residuais



## VinhoVerde (May 2, 2014)

Does anyone know how big a problem odors from an estação de tratamento de águas residuais is? I have been by the local one of the aldeia a few times but could not detect any odors, even downwind while the plant was operating. I'm asking because this might have a bearing on property ownership.

If it is rarely a problem or if it is a frequent problem, I'd like to know. 
Thanks in advance!
VV


----------

